# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Mysllor RP -- Into the Territory

## Xedan

_Journal Entry, Days One and Two
To start our plan is simple. Open a temporary hole in the barrier to the territory, trek as far as necessary, and set up camp. Then try to see if we can find the source of the magik which opened the first hole. Plans may change as we go._


"Got him!" Exclaimed Bryce, as he picked up the now dead, spasming carcass of the boar. 
We'd been wandering through this wasteland for almost four hours, and no one had eaten since breakfast. Everyone was glad that we now had food. The only problem was we'd yet to find a camp. 
"I warned you not to do that," I reminder him. "Now you'll have to drag it along with you for who knows how much further."
He groaned and walked on. To be honest his arrogance was getting him on my, if not everyones, bad side. 
The sun was beating, the sand was stinging, and it was hot as hell in all this armor. I decided that anywhere with shade will do, otherwise it could be much longer before we stopped.
"I see a large rock formation ahead. It can provide shade and protection from the wind. It will have to do." 
Immediate sighs of relief.

Almost twenty minutes later we reached the destination. The winds were calming now, and night was beginning to fall. I put Bryce and Lilia in charge of setting the camp. I then had Dex scale the rock formation to test for any frequencies being broadcast through the Territory. In all the excitement, though, I had failed to realize that Benetio had gone AWOL.
"Do either of you know d'Rangon has gone?" I asked the two as they failed in putting up a tent.
They mumbled back and forth, and finally Lilia said "He'd been going on about feeling watched for the last few hours. When you decided where camp would be tonight, he went off on his own to see what was going on. As he put it 'he had to make sure someone was there, or at least be able to know it was just paranoia.' He said he'd be back by dawn at worst."
"And you didn't think I'd want to know about this."
"He said not to tell."
I was growing more and more impatient, and decided not to respond to that. "Well he's on his own, nothing we can do about it for now. Just finish setting up everything and get some rest. We'll need it for tomorrow." With that I laid my head down, shut my eyes, and soon was consumed by darkness...

I opened my eyes. It was bright. d'Rangon wasn't there.

----------


## Firedog

I have been feeling very “watched” lately. I don’t know if it is paranoia or what. But I have been hearing unusual things in the bushes. “Hey Benetio you feeling alright,” questioned Bryce. “No not really,” I said glumly, “I have been feeling weird. I think that maybe I should check on something. Sigh I’m going to search around. Tell Lilia but not Jericho I think he would convince me not to go. But if he asks tell him, I don’t want you to lie. I'll be back by dawn at the latest.” “Okay,” Bryce whispered, "but I don’t think it is a good idea.”

I disappeared into the bushed and started searching around when I heard a noise behind me and I turned around just to be greeted by the blunt end of some object. I fall to the ground and scream, “Help! ” but I fear no one hears me. I fade into unconsciousness. I wake up in the middle of the night not knowing what time it is. I fall back to sleep not being able to stay awake. 
_Day 2_
I wake up again and I see light. I have a conscious thought, “Where am I!"

----------


## youssarian

Day 1
It did not take long for the coat, gained after a _very_ brief stint in the army, to come off. It revealed a flat square structure, the power source for EMNA - or, as I prefer to call it, "Emmy". I simply put the staff through the sleeves and carried it like a vagabond.

Being the main technology guru for the group is actually somewhat enjoyable. Freakin' optomist, what everyone calls me. But why get upset? Life is too short...

And for the most part, the group is a decent bunch. Jericho is the obvious leader; Bryce, our best brawns-over-brains dude; Lilia, probably the most approachable person here; and Benetio - probably a good person, but I haven't seen him in forever.

Everyone has some form of keeping themselves warm for the night. We keep around the campfire, almost in a star formation. On my left is Bryce, sound asleep. Lilia also rests for the night, although somewhat less comfortable. I can't see Jericho, because of the fire. Ah well. I roll onto my right side, my most comfortable sleeping posture, and close my eyes. Mysllorian desert creatures, breathing of my comrades, and the soft, cool winds all manage to soothe me. That boar tasted pretty darn good. I keep my staff in arm's reach, and drift off into a deep sleep...

Day 2
A couple others were already awake when my eyes opened, interrupted by the sun. Slightly started, I grip my staff and then realize nothing bad was happening. Just breakfast.

----------


## Xedan

_Journal Day Two
Today d'Rangon failed to return to camp. Also, Iridani came back reporting unusually high electrical activity from back the way we came. I decided that we would backtrack the way we came in two parties. Me with Lilia, Dex with Bryce. We were to return to camp in no less than two days. We each had set checkpoints so if one group failed to return, the other would know how to go after them. It is as well organized as I can make it, but this damned desert is terribly unpredictable. Here's hoping we at least come out with our bodies in tact and, Tahn willing, our minds as well._

It's hotter than yesterday. Nearly one hundred fifty degrees. At that sort of heat there's only so much magik can do for a long time. Accenians fair better in the cold. And these humans are so frail it's hard to believe they can survive anywhere. But Lilia seems to be doing fine, as long as I keep conjuring up water for her.

It's been at least three hours since our departure. We've seen no signs of any life, save a snake or two. We both were getting agitated by everything around us. It's funny what heat can do to a person. I could tell by her face she was thinking about someone. Benetio. I mean we were all thinking about Benetio, but I could read a distinct emotion from her. Fear. She seemed to be very worried.

"So you and this d'Rangon knew each other before the mission?"
"Um, yes."
"Were you close?" I asked, trying to certify my own deductions.
"I guess you could say we were. Why all the questions?"
"Just making what you would call 'small talk'. It's supposed to be calming, correct?"
"Yea. Sure. Would you mind though, I'm just trying to clear my head right now. Sorry" She walked further ahead, no doubt try to evade my admittedly prying questions. 
I thought I'd leave it at that for now. When we find Benetio everyone will have a little less weight on their shoulders. And we can all get back to thinking about those electrical signs. What could be making such signs in this barren world? Heh, maybe someone was following us after all. But wait; What if we were being followed?

"Lilia."
"Ugh, yea? What do want know?"
"I know you're scared. We're all scared. But you need to pull yourself together if we're to find d'Rangon."
"And how do you plan to do that? So far all we've seen is a mountain, three cacti, and endless dunes. I don't think I'd call that progress"
"I trust you have some sort of communications device."
"Yea, here." She pulled out a small mechanism from her rucksack. It had no signal, of course, outside of the Realms. But that's not what we needed it for. "What do have in mind?"
"How long would it take you to reconfigure it to pick up electrical signals like the ones Iridani detected?"
"I don't know, maybe a few minutes. Why?"
"Because those may just lead us to d'Rangon"

----------


## youssarian

Day 2
Fire and water. That's how me and Bryce are. But hey, he can be the muscles. I got the smarts. We have what the other lacks. No common weak point that can be exploited by a clever opponent.

The two of us walk in the desert, not even a horse with no name to help us. Our last checkpoint was just a few minutes ago. Bryce did a good job of smashing that cactus and then forming the bits into an arrow pointing in our direction.

Our mission was supposed to be find out why everything's gone wacko, but instead we're looking for clues to find Benetio. Yet in this wasteland, even a Myllsorian sandfish doesn't show up without good reason.

Plunk. My foot takes another step in the sand. Those dunes are killers, but thankfully we've passed those for now. I cover my head with my coat, so as not to get sunburned in the heat. It doesn't stop me from sweating profusely, though. Bryce is marginally better off. At least he's used to the planet's atmosphere, which is dryer and has stonger gravity - 1.29 times the strength of Earth gravity, to be precise. One does well to do research before going off into alternate dimensions.

----------


## Xedan

"Finished" Lilia exclaimed as she put the casing of the device back together.
"Now can it pick anything up?"
"Not much, but there's something going on to the north."
"Well then to the north it is!"
"Are you sure? We had all assumed he would be to the east. If we go this way Bryce and Dex won't know where to find us."
She made a good point, but there was just too much riding on it to not take our best lead. "Well then we better get back on time, huh?"


We walked for about another forty-five minutes. I could completely understand now what Benetio must have felt. It was some force, beckoning us towards is. Eventually we came to a cavern. This cavern must have been ancient, because there'd been no water in this place for millions of years. Unless, of course, it was man made.
We had no choice but to carry on, so we entered the cave. There was a foul aroma in the air. I recognized it from somewhere. But there was an even more strange attribute of this cavern. It was humid. It was in the middle of the largest desert of this solar system, and it was humid. There was no doubt any more, someone had created this place. And I for one was less than excited to find out who.
Eventually we came to a fork in the cave. We had to split up. She took the right side, I took the left. If I found nothing I was to quickly get to her. If she was to find nothing, she was to swiftly return to camp. I was far more experienced in fighting than her, and I sensed a powerful magik in the air. I wan't sure exactly what it was, but I knew that she was unprepared to take it on alone. And maybe I was too, but I wasn't about to take her down with me.


I went down into the tunnel, deeper and deeper, until the only light was a slight glow I was emitting from my palms. I eventually came to a much larger chamber. It was a good ten feet or so lower than the entrance, possibly to keep people from getting out. There was water. A small deep pool. I looked down and saw Benetio lying unconscious, no doubt having slipped on wet rocks after jumping. I carefully climbed down into the chamber and tried to wake him. But just as I did, the water started pulsing with electricity, and a shadowy figure emerged from its depths. I now knew where that familiar sulfuric stench was coming from. And that immense power. Dressed in chain mail, carrying twin blades. It was him. And we'd met before, in Kona's castle.


"You..." Was all I could utter.

----------


## youssarian

Bryce and I continue to walk in an eastwardly direction - which is strange, since here the sun rises from the north. After some time, we find a rock formation with some shade and decide that we need a break.

As we sit there, drinking whatever water we still have, I decide to make sure that we're still going in the proper direction. With the slopes and whatnot, it's possible that we could have deviated from our course by a few degrees, but all of this walking could exaggerate an error. For precision, I hit a switch on Emmy's power source and feel the familiar rush of energy intensifies just above my skin. Bryce fails to stifle a laugh as my hair stands on end.

"Can it, Bryce," I say. "People say this makes me look more intimidating." I sigh, then add, "Although I admit that only works if you're on Dragonball Z."

Bryce stares at me, clueless to my reference.

I shake my head. "Nevermind." I switch on the device which tracked the odd readings the first time. A rectangular item with a circular LED. I expected the sensor blip to be at the top of the circle, or near it, but instead... "Crap! Bryce, we're at least thirty degrees in the wrong direction!" I point in a direction to our left, a sort of northeast.

But it doesn't make sense. Even when Emmy was on minimal power, it was still enough that I could sense our direction relative to Myllsor's magnetic poles. Unless it changed...?

We spend a little while in the shade of the formation. I demonstrate to him one of my neat little tricks by making the staff remain standing, not even slightly wobbling, a good six inches over my hand. But too quickly our rest is over and we're back on our feet.

----------


## Saturos

_Drexen's Report-- Entry 1

Hunting is too easy. I used to enjoy it, but all the challenge is gone. The repulsive creatures that wander aimlessly through the desert, my desert, are too stupid. They hold a false sense of importance, a sense of misguided duty to the planet._

I cannot kill them yet. I must separate them, plant mistrust in their hearts, turn them against each other. I have already easily defeated a member of their group, a human. Hiding him buys me time, it makes the others search for him. But in all honesty, I hope the desert claims him before they find him. Perhaps it will discourage the others.


I have been training, hunting, killing. Leaving subtle hints for the rejects to find. I enjoy this, watching them plod through an unfamiliar territory, especially at night. Sometimes I come within 100 feet of there camp, only to retreat when they hear a sound.

As I watch this Accenian standing before me in shock, I cannot help but be amused. And angered. I can see the fear on his face. I bare my teeth as I let out a low snarl.

----------


## Xedan

I immediately drew my shield from thin air and set it to stage three, maximum. I quickly woke up Benetio and informed him of what was going on. I then told him to hold his breathe as I started to burn my tunic. Eventually the smoke was enough to fill the entire shield. At this point I reverted to stage one. Just as I had told him to, d'Rangon got up into the tunnel and escaped. I followed him up and set the shield to stage two. By the time the smoke had cleared, my shield was effectively blocking the pathway and Benetio was on his way to find Lilia.

After his patient waiting, Drexen finally felt it was a good time to strike. He sent an electrical pulse at the shield, which was sent back at him. He dodged and did nothing further. He waited and attempted to pry into my mind. It took some of my strongest meditation to overcome his endeavors.

After an hour had passed I donned my armor and the Sun Blade. I then dispelled my shield and charged him. Using a small contraption I had added to my boots years earlier, I had enough thrust to hover about three feet high. Or to strike three times faster. His katanas met the blunt side of my blade and he was forced far backwards. He came at me with a stab/block motion and I leaped into the water. 

I saw bones. I saw clothes. This must be where he killed and cooked, every  couple of centuries having a feast of humans. It was a mortifying thought, but there was no time to so much as ponder it right now. I dove deep enough to be out of sight and pulled out my shield in stage three. It formed a capsule around me, completely sealed off from the rest of the water. Just as I had guessed, Drexen caused the water to boil. But after about five minutes of planning how to go about the rest of this encounter, I could not hold my breathe any longer and forced my shield to surface. once I was out of the water it disappeared and I hacked in Drexen's direction with the energy half of my blade...

__________________________________________________  ______________
I will allow Saturos to finish up this scene, as his character is a part.

----------


## Saturos

My target burst through the water, his sword crackling with energy. I hissed as I recoiled, momentarily blinded. He quickly struck at my head, and I instinctively raised my arm to deflect it. 

"AAAARGH!" I bellowed as his sword sliced my arm. I could feel the burning cut on my arm, which was good. It hadn't been severed. Yet I knew that I could not keep fighting in my current condition. I swung my leg up in a kick that grazed the Accenian's jaw, and he stumbled back, dazed. I quickly backed into the shadows, cradling my arm, spread my wings, and leaped into the air. I flew to a hidden opening in the ceiling of the cave and made my escape.


I landed several miles away, and spat on the ground. I had to let my arm heal before I engaged the enemy again. A fierce anger was building up inside of me. Anger at the enemy, and at the fact that I could not fight. But logic told me that I did the right thing by retreating. 

"I will have my revenge," I muttered softly to myself. "And when that day comes, it will be a day for all to remember."

----------


## Firedog

sorry about late post this is supposed to be for day 2

I woke up to the sound of Jericho screaming my name to wake me. He then explained what was going on. Then he told me to hold my breath. “Run in that direction and meet up with Lilia and don’t come back here!,” Jericho exclaimed. So I obeyed him and started running and I didn’t look back then I saw Lilia and I could see the delight in her eyes that I was okay. We hugged then I explained that we needed to get out of here. So we both started running outward to meet the others.

----------


## Xedan

_Journal Day Three
I have been unconscious for a long time. By the stars though I can tell I was only out for the night. There is no sign of that damned Relx anywhere around here. I can do nothing but find my way back to camp to find out more. Until then I am still in the dark._

As I made my way back to camp by the light of the moons, guided by the north star, I heard nothing but the wild. The sands had stopped. The sun was no longer pounding. The only thing I could focus on was the soft impact of many hooves on the desert ground. It was a group of Desert Steeds, or what the Humans fondly referred to as "Alien Camels." I can't say I know the origin of their reference, but I did know that in my condition any alternate form of transportation was a Tahn-send.

I sneaked up on them and straddled myself upon one of the stragglers. I was able, on a minimal level, to influence animals. I put my hand on its head, thought strong thoughts, and kicked it into a steady trot. It obeyed.

When I finally got to camp about an hour later, it was a grizzly sight. Every thing had been destroyed. Benetio and Lilia were there. Bryce and Dex were not. 

"They have them." said a crestfallen Lilia. d'Rangon handed me a note that had been left at the camp when they got there, then went back to comforting her.

The note read:

You have messed with the fundamental laws of nature
You Greys
But the great atonement is coming
Soon there will be no more of you Greys
The Humans will be victorious
If you try to stop what must happen, there will also be no more Bryce Sage or Dex Iridani
Leave the Territory
Never Come back
Or the two will meet a very unfortunate fate
And so shall you

----------


## youssarian

Day 3
With Emmy at full power, every hair on my body stands on end. I shake out of anger and frustration, charging my staff so much it has small arcs of lightning jumping off the sword-edge tip. I give a primal yell and run to the entrance to this cubby in the cave.

I bring the sword-edge down from over my head with all of my strength, hoping to smash through the wall of magic that locks me in. But it's like trying to hit a steel wall with sturdy plastic. The force of the impact causes me to reel back and fall to the ground, my staff flying off to the side.

One of the Deviants sighs, irate. "Give it a break."

I shake my head and stand up again. _How the heck did this happen?_ I wonder to myself. _One minute we were walking, the next moment -_ 

(Flashback)_
"Bryce, we got company!" I shouted as the bullet missed my head by a centimeter. We both turned around and saw three figures, too unexpected to be lost wanderers or natives, rushing towards us. Instinctively I put Emmy's power to maximum and began charging my rod.

One of them aimed a gun at me and fired. I swung my staff in front of me at the right moment and the metallic bullet was sent off course. Bryce and I began charging them, both of us equipped with staffs to do our specialties. I went for the female.

She lunged at me, ready for a fist-to-staff battle. Her fist comes to my face, but I manage to move out of the way in time. While knelt, I swing the blunt bottom of the staff at her legs, but she jumps and throws a kick at me, which grazes my nose. I leap back and release a held breath. I'm not one to hit ladies, but this one has just made an enemy._

Back in present time, Bryce makes an attempt at the magic wall stopping him. No success.

----------


## Maria92

Pardon the late post

Day 1:
Smashing is fun. I like smashing. Ever since I was a little boy, crushing, stomping, and maiming have come naturally to me. Killing the boar was great fun. I love the feeling of bones giving way beneath my power. I often hunt with my staff, but today, I wanted to go with only my bare hands. The boar was feisty, but I killed the bastard, no problem.
I'm not sure the others of the group enjoy smashing quite the way I do. In fact, I think it sort of irritates them. Hunh. Their loss.

d'Rangon wandered off, the dumbass. What's his problem? He's threatening to jeopardize our mission. Probably going to have to go search for him in the morning...


Day 2:
Dex is turning out to be a pretty okay dude. He let me smash the crapola out of a cactus, which was fun. We haven't been seeing much in the desert, save for the occasional snake. I usually kill one or two for dinner...the meat is actually very good. It is white and flaky, and when you season it properly...bliss. Food is another passion of mine. By no means am I a connoisseur, but I know my way around a kitchen.

Now I'm a little bit pissed. Turns out we've been going about 30 degrees in the wrong direction. That means more sand and more godawful heat. Someone kill me, please. At least let me beat the crap out of something...anything at all.

Ah, okay, I admit, Dex's staff trick is pretty cool. I'm going to have to show him my demon trick sometime, but not just yet. I must conserve strength...I have a bad feeling of what's to come.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Day 1:
I'm a unique peron, I always have been. See, I have a type of telekinese, well, two types actually. I can turn myself and objects around me invisible, which has helped me with survival for many years. My power to move objects with my mind has helped me very much more, however. My name is Muret, Muret LeFroid. I am from the Technology Realm, and use only technology and brains (bar my psychokinises) in fights. So far I have developed a Ray Gun that I call the Cobain26-16 and I portable Tesla Coil. I would create more weapons and possibly a shield, but I haven't come across a town with that sort of shop in years. I might as well tell you my story, I suppose....
When I was a child, about 10 or 11, my mother desperately wanted me to go to a private school, but I hated private schools. Eventually, she just enrolled me in the school. She never told me, one morning she just brought me to the school and said,
"You go to this school now." She had a smug, devious, hateful grin on her face when she said that. I can clearly remember the silent rage building inside me (I have always been a man of little emotion that shows on the outside). So that very night, I packed up many clothes, my laptop, a few things to take apart for scrap, screwdrivers, other tools, a couple of non-perishables, my pocket knife, and some other essentials. I turned the bag, it's contents, and myself invisible, and simply walked out.Since then I've lived my life as a robber, I simply stole the supplies I needed (using my powers). I walked throughout Technology Realm for a long, long time. Until I met the Unknown Soldiers. They took me into their group, they gave me food and a place to sleep. They sent me on many crime sprees. But one day, I realized that they were just using me for my powers, so I left. Me and two others, Raine "Haze" and Rohan. These two are both from Deviants, also. They would become no more than tools to me.
Now, I wander. I am fully aware that the Unknown Soldiers are looking for us, that they want to kill us, but I know that they won't find us, as we traveled to the realm between realms, Mysllor.

Day 2:
I've found a place worth robbing, they have plenty of electronics that will give me plenty of scrap and are stocked with food. Tonight, I'll make my way in. (The tools never come on robbings).
That Night:
I woke up just before dusk, I hurried to spy (invisibly) on the shop. As soon as the shopkeeper closed up and was out of sight, I made my move. I turned invisible and rushed up to the door. I imagined myself projecting waves of thought at the lock on the other side, then, I heard a click. I turned the handle and, sure enough, it opened. I started with the electronics, a small toaster, a computer monitor, even a hand-gun‼ It was heaven‼ I grabbed those three and a few more then moved onto the food. Bread, fruit, the ususual. I took all of it, stuffing it into a bag I had found on a previous robbery. I then ran from the city, almost forgetting to take the tools with me. I could run for long distances, the others were average, I could mostly because, if I got tired, I could just lift myself off the ground with my mind and head on that way (although running was much, _much_ more efficient). Eventually, I came across a large desert. I ran (and floated) in about three quarters (eventually getting a bit farther than the tools) of the way then decided it was safe. I then came upon two stragglers. They both noticed me immediatly, I raised my new gun and fired, one of them shouted, "Brice, we have company‼" As the bullet wizzed past him. The tools then caught up. We started running towards the two. One of them charges toward Haze and the other went for me. I automatically sent a wave of thought toward him, as I had no sheild or armor, and he had both and a raised staff. He fell backwards and time seemed to stop,
My thoughts were as fast as ever, but real time went slowly.
I looked toward Haze as she slowly jumped and kicked the challenger. Man, I never knew she could fight, but she is merely a tool.... 
Then, as I got ahold of what my power had just done, "That was new‼" I realized. I then thought, "Could I make a forcefield??" The guy, "Bryce" slowly got up, speed slowly increasing, time went back to normal speed.I imagined myself projecting thought at the area around Bryce, creating an invisible corral. He hit something, I realized it had wrked, but kept focus. I imagined the corral getting slowly smaller until he couldn't move, and sure enough, he started squirming. I then moved it over near the other man and included him. They were both squirming and what-not. I decided to stop focusing but try to keep them sustained. I slowly stpped imagining and, strangely, they stayed sustained‼ I went thrughout their campground, throwing everything all around looking for something good, but found nothing. "Man, what's wrong with these people?? Why don't they have anything?!" I thought.

Day 3:
We had brought them to a cave in a mountain we had passed earlier. I had put forcefields up on both of their sections. I was gurading the so-far un-named one of the two. He charged up to my forcefield (looking oddly like he belonged in Dragonball Z) and struck it with his staff. I felt a jolt of electricity, "Weird." I thought. But, retaining my tough nature, simply said, "Give it a break." He yelled at me, "I'll get out of here you stupid Deviant‼"
But the day was not yet over.

----------


## youssarian

Day 3 Continued
I sit on the large rock with a flat top, the closest approximation to a chair in this cursed cave, my staff at my feet, my hands brought together. I'm trying to concentrate on what happened and what's going on.

It's nighttime now. We need to start heading back tomorrow, or else the others will begin to worry where we are. We've had enough of searching for lost comrades. I don't need to become the next straggler.

One of them caged us without moving a muscle. It couldn't have been the woman. Unless she had some serious skills.

I get up off the rock and approach the magic wall, toting my staff. I put my hand on it. It's like a glass window, only stronger. I tap it with my staff. A glass window made out of depleted uranium or something comparably dense.

Suddenly, something rips the staff from my hand and causes it to fly to the back of the chamber. The one guarding me chuckles and walks over to a chair. I take inventory of what he has. A laptop, a ray gun, a normal handgun. Both of them have handguns. Neither of which are likely to pose a major threat unless it's from point blank range and Emmy's on low. The ray gun... I've never seen anything like it. What does it fire? Lasers? Particles? If it's particles, those will also be deflected by the EM field. And then the laptop. What good would having that do? Although.

I start pacing back and forth from the magic wall to the side of the crevice. While my back is away from the captors, I discreetly act like I have an itch, while actually I press a few buttons on Emmy.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Day Three Continued:
I've been guarding this cave for a couple hours or so now. I've entertained myself by screwing with the prisoner (pulling his staff from his hands and what not). He keeps muttering about some "Emmy" and "Particles" and what not.... I try to notice everything about him, in case my powers become unsufficient (although it's a total myth that if you're tired your powers won't work) he turns his back and starts pretendingEventually I start to work on building a sheild, I need it anyway. First, I scrap the toaster and take the thin metal covering off. I place it in a small hole I dug as a makeshift mold and aim the ray-gun at it. "PEEWWW‼" The prisoner jumped up, I laughed rather loudly at that. The toaster parts melted into the shape of the hold (curved outwards) I knew that wouldn't be enough, so I started putting parts from the computer together (electronics was something they taught me at the Unknown Soldiers) to make the shield more powerful. I then took the excess screws from the toaster and used them to put the part on the shield.

An hour later, the metal had finished cooling. I picked it up and tested out the electronics system. I pushed the "On" button and the screen flickered to life. I turned the notch and the numbers went up. I placed it on Zero and dragged my finger along, it scratched under me. I placed it on five and touched it again, nothing. I turned it up until it wouldn't go anymore, it went to ten. I attempted to tap on the forcefield, but my hand went through it, "Oh, cool." I thought. I stepped in with the shield, the prisoner asked, "What do you want, asshole??" "I wouldn't push my luck if I were you." I replied. "I need you to test this." Use Emmyto strike it.
Time slowed again.I saw a look of surprise come across the man's face, "How had I known that?? I wondered. "Wait‼ This happened before, what is this?? Is it.... a new power?? Can I controll it??" I tried to speed up time, sure enough, it did. "How did you know I called my staff Emmy??" He asked, "I.... Uhmmm, I heard you muttering about it...." "Well, okay." His hair stood on end as he pushed a button on the staff, he rushed toward me and struck the shield. I literally saw his arms vibrate up to the shoulder as he jumped backwards. "So it works...." I said grimly, and stepped out of the cave. He just stood there looking shocked. For the rest of the day I pondered my newest ability, I could slow down or speed up time.

----------


## Maria92

Day 3:
Goddamn, what just happened? I was walking along, all chill-like with Dex, when we get jumped by this crack-squad of goons and taken prisoner. Then they seal us in these reinforced cage-things, which totally suck, by the way. Not even my brute strength can find any sort of weakness in the design. There is one guard, armed with a ray gun thingy and a computer, and not much else. My armor can handle a hand gun, no problem, so that isn't an issue. My guess is that the laptop controls the cages somehow...

...thinking is a last-resort measure for me, I'll admit. I only do it when brute strength fails me, but I'm actually quite good at it in a pinch. Luckily, the warden made the grave mistake of leaving me with my staff...a mistake he shall not soon forget. I'm guessing Dex has come up with a plan by now, or at least has one pretty well developed. We're in separate cells, and we're totally isolated. I'm going to give him a bit more time, but then he's going to bear witness to my demon trick...a display he shall not soon forget. 

Several hours have passed. The guard is distracted by something on his laptop. Now is my chance. I will tap the staff upon the floor. The unique magic that comes from it should slide right through the cell, reinforced or not. From there, a pentagram will spread across the floor. Then it's show time.

Well, crap. New developments have arisen. The dude guarding us disassembled the laptop and made some sort of uber-shield. Bastard. He even had the balls to make Dex test it out. Yeah, and then he does this time-warpy thing and makes Dex move all slow-like, then get really speedy. I don't like this guy...at all. It seems either I'm not affected by the warp, or else he wasn't aiming it at me. Perhaps I, too, have certain time-controlling powers? It is in my people's history that a select few can harness the powers of darkness to bend time to one's will...am I a chosen one? One way to find out...practice.

Unfortunately, since the guy has a super-shield and a ray gun, plus PSI or some crap, I'm going to have to ice my demon plan a bit longer...

----------


## Xedan

_Day 3
__We just detected another electrical phenomenon for a barren wasteland. I've come to the conclusion that Drexel must have been setting off a similar one to draw us near. But this one obviously was unaware that we were able to detect it, as it was amplifying the signal massively. Benetio and Lilia both came with me. We were not going to get separated again._


We were all in our positions. We all had communication devices, including Dex who was using Emmy to pick up and send signals. This assault was not going to be haphazard. I finally had control over the situation. Now my military experience was about to pay off. Fully geared with armor and stage two shield. I gave the go signal to Dex and he shut off the laptop of the Deviant. He then created a ghost feeling in the room. I waited for Dex's analysis. He said the guard was becoming slightly spooked. I then instructed him to throw the laptop at the wall opposite the cave entrance. While the guard was distracted, I moved in silently. I stood right in front of the reinforced wall and went into stage three of the shield. The guard looked back and stood speechless for what seemed like hours. Eventually, he went for his gun, but right before he pulled the trigger, I dispelled the shield and the laser went right past me and shattered the wall. I then brought the shield back at stage one and hit the man across the face. He went out cold.

All four of us then went to free Bryce. The guard didn't stand a chance. 'Rohan', as she called herself, went down on her knees and put her hands behind her head. She was smart. She let down the force field sustaining the wall and we let her stay conscious. All five of us then headed off to a newly relocated camp base.

*omniscient* But the little deviant turned right around and put a tracking device on Bryce's staff the second our backs were turned.

----------


## youssarian

Day 3 Continued
We run, and I silently bask in the accomplishment we had done. My little trick worked like a charm. Electromagnetic pulses are able to fry just about any electronic device. That little "itch" I had was really setting Emmy for such a technique. Then keeping the field high for a spooking, and finally swinging a field to repel the laptop - haha! Although it's a crying shame the laptop was killed. I have a soft spot for Ubuntu machines.

It takes hours before we get to the camp, ironically situated in another cave.

----------


## Maria92

Day 3, continued

The others saved our asses, at long last. I was almost saddened by this, though. I had hatched quite an escape plan...and yes, it involved smashing...a lot of smashing. But we are free, and this is all that matters. In addition, my imprisonment may have led to the discovery of a new power of mine: temporal manipulation. I have a feeling this power may come in handy...I will need practice, though. I will have to learn to channel the dark spirits in an all new way. Tomorrow I will begin training...tonight, I will eat and sleep like never before.

----------


## Maria92

Gomenasai ごめんなさい。 Double post, I know. 

Day 4: Woke up early to avoid disturbing the others, and also to get a jump on my training. I crept out of camp a ways to gain a bit of privacy. Gripping my staff tightly, I summoned the spirits of darkness as usual, channeling the energy, fusing it with my own. Evil thoughts began creeping into my conscious; the spirits at work, as usual. I squelched the thoughts out quickly, as the masters taught me. Normally, at this point, I would further amplify the energy through my armor and direct it through brute force attacks, effectively quintupling my already formidable strength. This time, though, I recalled that feeling I had back in the dungeon. It was...unique, something I had never felt before, but not dissimilar to some of the other magic techniques I've performed in the past. Using these techniques and my memory, I grasped firm control of the energy brimming within me and directed it in a new direction; a new path. A strange feeling filled me, and a wave of coldness broke against me, freezing me to the core. I was trembling, partly from the cold, and partly from the energy drain. The feeling wasn't right at all. I severed the flow of energy and collapsed to the ground, twitching slightly. I was cold and sweating, and utterly exhausted. The terrain looked no different, and back at camp, nothing had changed. Obviously, I was doing something wrong. After a bit of thought and some time to recover my strength, I was ready for round two.

Round two yielded results. I felt like practicing in camp so as to get a better feel for how well I was doing, and also how quickly time was flowing. I summoned the spirits, channeled the energy, and directed it in another new direction. Before my eyes, the glowing embers of the campfire dulled and died. I was advancing in time, making it speed up. Warmth filled me, as well as a sort of general euphoria. The energy drain, though, was again enormous, and I found myself having to break the bond. Sweat beaded on my forehead, and I collapsed onto my bed, already eager for more rest. 

That is when the others woke. "Get up, lazy head!" scolded Dex. I picked up my staff and, while still laying down, smashed a great crater in the sand to the right. They left me alone after that...

----------


## Saturos

_Drexen's Report-- Entry 2

I confronted the enemy in an attempt ro gauge their strength. Unfortuantely, I underestimated one of them, and he managed to strike me on my arm. I was forced to retreat, but the information that I gathered from our battle was sufficient, for now._


It's been about two days since my confrontation. My arm hurts, and I fear it may be infected. 

There is a new development in my plan. A new group of travellers have been spotted. They seem intent on interfering with the other group. This will not do. I will observe them for a while, and if I deem them too powerful, than I may have to kill them.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Day 3 Continued:
I was walking by Bryces cage and noticed a weird design on his floor. I noticed it immediately as a pentagram. I figured he was doing some kind of Satanic ritual, but I'm an atheist. Later, I would find out that he wasn't doing a Satanic ritual, but something much, much worse.
About an hour or two after that, my laptop just shut down. Then, something even weirder happened, it flew from my hand‼ "Are my powers controlling themselves??" I wondered.
Suddenly, two men came out of nowhere, one ran stright toward me, I expected time to slow down. Instead, I got another surprise, it started to speed up‼ I tried to focus on slowing it down, I got it a bit slower. I grabbed my Cobain26-16 but it was hard to aim with everything (including me) going so quickly‼ I tried to hit him but I missed and blew the wall to bits instead. The man ran up to me with my sheild and hit me square in the face.
[CENTER]Next thing I knew, I was looking down on my own body. Haze got in a fetal position, worthless, weak, good-for-nothing tool. And to think I was actually considering keeping her with me when I saw her fighting.... Bitch.
I saw the four people running, man, where was Rohan?! I think they knew about my robbery, they were going to tell someone. I willed myself forward, and I went‼ I needed to follow them. I followed them like that for a while. I never once considered why I was floating like this. I tried to grab one of them, but went right through them instead. I don't know which one it was, they all look the same when I'm like this. Then, it hit me. My powers‼ Do they work?? 
I imagined myself projecting waves of thought at my sheild, bringing it away from the man. this time, it wasn't my normal usage of my powers, I actually saw little waves heading toward the sheild‼ It was pulled from the man and he gasped. "He's here with us‼" He shouted. "What do you mean, 'He's here', what the fuck are you talking about?!" Bryce said over-excitedly. It wasn't like I could actually hurt them, I went right through them‼ Wait, could I hurt them?? My powers _could_ do that, I suppose. I concentrated on my sheild, lying on the ground, little waves of thought rushed towards it. Almost as if they were grabbing it, they wrapped around on side. It lifted up, I then thrusted it towards one of them. It hit Bryce square in the face, revenge is sweet. He fell to the ground and didn't get up. Out cold, serves that bastard right.... The others were all yelling, but I wasn't paying attention to that, I was distracted by something else. I saw Bryce, floating above his body. He looked calm at first, a slightly confused look upon his face. Then, he looked up and saw me. He was enraged. Confused, but enraged.
(I'll add more in two seconds  :wink2: )
I

----------


## Xedan

_Journal Day Four
Because of Bryce's reckless over-usage of energy, he is bedridden for the day. So I and the other three are taking a day out for sparring practice, to work up our own abilities, and to just relax after the previous days.
_

I made my way off to the a fairly close cave without anyone noticing. It's been a while since I've worked with the flame, as my weapon has never let me down. I relinquished my armor and took off my tunic, as I didn't want my replacement one to catch fire too. I then went deep into the cave, until coming to a large, round chamber. This is where I would work my magik (pun intended).

I started off with some simple tricks. I made fire form in my palm, passed it from one hand to the other, and put it out. But I had to meditate before I went any further than that. Fire is not a force that likes to be tampered with. It is like a dog. It can be mans best friend, but if you aren't familiar with it it can kill you without a second thought. I by and let the flames consume me. I did not give into them, as doing so would be fatal. Instead I worked with it, not against it. I played with the fire so as not to get burned. When the flame died out, I was ready for true training. I conjured up a ball of fire about the size of a human head and sent it down into another tunnel in the cave. when I could no longer see it, I willed it to come back. It obeyed and swung itself into an orbit around me. When it became a solid ring, I made it grow taller until it was well above my height. I called this trick the 'Pillar of Fire' while Bryce liked to call it 'Burning Man' apparently in reference to an Earthen event. Though the trick was pretty advanced, I had done it before. Now I was looking to push myself. To develop a technique I'd always dreamed of. I called it 'Inferno'. It was, in essence, similar to the Pillar of Fire in that it evolved from a ring around me. But this technique would be offensive, and far more powerful. I decided to give it a go.

I concentrated. There was nothing simple about this move, and if it didn't go off without a hitch I could end up seriously injured. And, on this mission, that was not an option. I felt the heat rise in my body, and slowly felt it flow from my fingertips and into my hands. When both hands where full, I did a one-eighty degree turn and the flames surrounded me. Then I grew the flames up and inward, forming a dome above me. Harnessing the weightlessness of fire, I gently rose up from the ground and let the flames totally encapsulate me. I rose up even further as the flames grew hotter and hotter. By the time I was in the middle of the chamber, the fire sphere was over 100,000 kelvin. Hotter than the atmosphere of an average star. Getting it that hot was one thing, but limiting the heat to a specific area was another. This took insane amounts of energy, but if I didn't do it then I would rapidly burn away inside, along with the entirety of Mysllor. I then gave way to the flames, giving into their pleas of expansion. When I did the ball grew far faster than the speed of sound, incinerating everything in the room, even the stalactite and stalagmites. Then, I fell. Not too fast though. But fast enough for me to feel it. I took a few long moments to rest, and then thanked the fire for being so obedient. And after all was done with, I made my way back to camp.

The funny thing is that they didn't even realize I was gone, what with all their fighting.

----------


## youssarian

Day 4
Rest and relaxation. In the desert? That's like taking deaf people to the ventriloquist. Ah well, I need to do some training.

Pulling off a massive EM pulse trick like that causes Emmy to be much weaker than normal for about an hour. Now that she's back to full strength, I can return to working on bettering my skills. Even after a year of using the device, many things are just now being discovered. For instance, I can turn the sand into glass.

I take a break from combat with Lilia, who in my opinion is very good looking and quite the karate champ - at least, better looking than the Deviant gal (no offense to her). I move out of camp a little to a spot that is sufficiently sandy, yet still in view. There I make one powerful push and imbed the edged part of the staff into the ground. Next I put both hands on the blunt end and start focing massive amounts of electricty through it. The air around me ionizes and after some time I pull the staff out slightly and tap what's below it.

I take the staff out and shovel away the sand. Yep, it's done it. Fulgarite is the result of lightning striking sand. It's pretty much glass shaped like lightning. I don't pick it up or anything, because it's hot.

----------


## Maria92

Day 4, continued
Rose out of bed slowly, every muscle of my body sore with fatigue. My strength was returning, though slowly. I remember casting the energy in a direction that was somewhat correct to change the temporal flow. There was something terribly askew, though...it shouldn't take that much power. After a bit more pondering (still no crushing to be had...need a bit more strength yet for that), I came up with two solutions. The first was that I was trying to change the flow of time across the entire universe, when I should instead be trying to control small pockets of time. The second was that the direction was not as precise yet. I cast the energy in more of a blanket-like fashion, which was less efficient and far more taxing. I will have to learn to fine-tune exactly where I steer the energy, or else time control would be far too impractical for any scenario. 

I rose and joined the others, feeling only slightly light-headed. They were sparring and fighting, trying to hone their powers. The smell of ozone hung in the air...looks like Dex has been toying with his lightning again. He seems to have melted an object into the sand...interesting. 

I'm going to give time control one more shot. As I recuperate, I will think, meditate, and (ugh) read. My helmit is equipped with a large database of Dark Magic techniques and such...perhaps something about time is there, too. Worth a shot, but god, how I hate reading. *shudder*

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Day 4:
I woke up early. Wait, so I imagined that all?? That dissapointed me deeply, I had had a whole battle with Bryce and.... and.... Dammit‼ I forgot. Whatever, I guess I don't have to be enraged anymore. Those guys‼ I needed to find them, I think they knew about the robbery, they might tell someone‼ I could *not* do jail.
I got up, stumbled a bit, grabbed my Cobain26-16 and put the rest of my stuff in one of the cave sections and made a forcefeild. I guess this would become my hideout. Haze and Rohan were nowhere to be seen when I left. I ran (and floated) for miles, just heading stright. Eventually, I tuirned. I don't know why, it was just a feeling I had. I headed for a while until I found another mountain with a cave in it. I turned invisible and floated up, soundlessly. As I got closer I saw a firey light eminating from the cave. I looked in and saw the guy who had hit me with my sheild, practicing some sort of magic with fire. He thrusted a ball of fire down through a tunnel then brought it back. I quickly made the decisiion not to hurt anyone yet. I made a forcefeild at the mouth of the cavern. He wouldn't notice yet, as it was completely invisible to the naked eye. Then, I turned his staff invisible, as he was too preoccupied with his flares to notice. I then proceeded to lift it through the barrier and put it in a different cave and made another barrier, only this one was farther in. I then floated down and situated myself on the other side of the mountain. I needed time to think, anyway.
Later that Day:
I was deep in thought about my powers of time-slowing/speeding being out of my control sometimes when I heard the man yelling for his friends' help. I turned invisible and quickly rushed to it. The four of them were all banging on it. Bryce said, "that deviant must've done it‼ Back up, I'm going to try to ram through it, Jericho‼" Jericho backed up obediently, I quickly saw an oppurtunity as Bryce dropped his staff. He rushed toward it and I let the barrier down. He stumbled as soon as he hit where it should have been and I quickly re-engaged it. At that moment, I was very happy that the feild was invisible. The other two started banging on it again. I took aim with the Cobain26-16 and shot Dex, he fell to the ground immeadiately. they all started yelling while Dex gave a satisfying shout of pain. I slowly floated to the ground and revealed myself. The one who's name I still did not yet know said "You." In a vile tone, and raised is weapon. I simply replied, "I wouldn't make any moves if I were you, you're currently the only one who can fight, and you wouldn't want the fate of your friend Dex, now would you??" He lowered his weapon in defeat. "What do you want??" He asked, "I know that you know of my crime, and I really can't do jail." I replied. The man got a seemingly confused look on his face, "Crime?? What the hell are you talking about??" "Don't play dumb, now get into that cave." "How?? There's a forcefeild." "Okay, the two of you in there, back into that tunnel or I'll blast your friend like I did Dex." I threatened, they obeyed without hesitation. " Now, you, lean on the forcefeild." I gestured to the un-named man. He also did as he was told, fearing for his life. I then dicipated the barrier and he tumbled in. I then projected thought at the hurt man and lifted him in. I remade the barrier and also put one in the tunnel, in case it led somewhere.
"I'll be back in an hour or so. I need to get my things." I told the four of them, and ran off.

----------


## youssarian

Day 4
"Jericho, we'll find a way to get you out!" I said to try to reassure him, not one of my best skills. Some kind of forcefield. _What the heck are you doing, slipping off alone like this?_ I mentally scream to him. _That's why this mission has gone crazy in the first place!_.

Bryce lowers his staff and prepares to rush at the forcefield. We watch... as he stumbles right through it. He tried to get back with us, but now he's stuck in there.

"Bryce," I ask, "Can you try to get out from the inside?" We begin banging on it again.

Suddenly I feel a strange presence. It feels like Emmy's field is pulling on something small but not too far away. And right next to it, maybe even embracing it, is some energetic disturbance. Hold on -

_Bang!_ All I feel is something rip into my back at the right shoulderblade. I smack into the forcefield and fall to the ground. I lose grip of the staff. The others begin shouting but I'm dazed.

The dude that scraped his laptop. He makes Benetio fall in like a clown and then somehow floats me in there and leaves.

Benetio moves over to where I am and tries to tend to my wound. I'm bleeding bad and in this unsanitary environment I might get infected. I try to sit up but meet massive pain. I scream and clunk back down.

"Don't try moving," Benetio says.

I sigh painfully and look at them. Jericho, Benetio, Bryce, and...

I groan and emit a cuss word. "Where is Lilia?"

The others start looking at each other. "Probably at camp," Jericho replies.

I give another painful sigh and look around. How are we going to get out of here? Nasty demons? I can't focus eletricity well without my staff, which is now located outside the barrier. Then I have a thought.

"Jericho," I say, weakened from pain. I motion for him to approach me so I can whisper. When his ear is near me I ask, "Can you use your fire to melt rock?"

----------


## Xedan

"I could give it a shot." I reply. It really is a good plan. But... "Should we wait? He may still be out there with that ray gun. But then on the other hand, I've been playing with fire for some time now with an airtight barrier in the cave, so who knows how long our air supply will last." 

Dex nods. "It is our only option, but you're right. He may still be out there. How long would it take to get a few feet in?" he queries.

"Not long, I guess. A minute, maybe two. Why?"

"What if we go underground? What do you think? You melt us a tunnel and we come back up at our camp site. I'd say it's a hundred feet away at most, and an hour in here is worse than a gunshot wound out there." He had a point.

"It seems like our only good option." I replied.

"Then it's all settled!" Exclaimed Bryce.

"But what do we do with all the molten rock?" Asked Dex, though they were obviously both wondering that.

I looked around for anything useful. I'd never tried to melt a tunnel before, but this wasn't a great day for trial and error. Then I saw Benetio sitting against the wall of the cave, still kicking himself for letting the Deviant bastard get away. But more importantly I saw his sword. An Accenian sword. "Hand me your weapon, d'Rangon." He handed it over, hesitating only slightly. It was lucky we both had an interest in fire, because while he didn't know the secrets of the sword, I did. I grabbed the blade with both hands and started channeling pure heat energy into it. After a few seconds, I started to pull at it and mold it. The rest of the group was gaping at me as I turned a seemingly normal sword into a giant snow-shovel type device. "These swords are a pyromancer's Swiss army knife. They can be shifted and molded into anything your heart desires. And for now we'll be using it to transport the lava anywhere but the tunnel."

He took back the sword, a little stunned, and helped me as I got to work on the tunnel.

~~~

Just about two hours later the tunnel was finished. A little crevice about two feet wide, maybe a hundred or a hundred-fifty feet long. It didn't take us long to get through, and Lilia was waiting for us on the other side.

----------


## Maria92

Day 4, Continued (again)
That deviant swine showed up and got me trapped in this cave thing. This is just friggin' great. There I was, preparing to reverse time, when this goon shows up, gets me stuck in a cave, shoots my comrade, and leaves us all to rot. What a prick.

The others are tending to the wounded one. There's talk of melting the rock around the force field with fire, but the inferno would consume all the oxygen in the cave and we'd suffocate like rats before we hit the outside. I have another plan...my time-changing skills might be shaky, but it's worth a shot. I'm going to focus on the area where the force field is...I plan to reverse time around this area until a time before the force field was put in place. I'll need to summon my strength...

...this is it, all or nothing. Either we break free, or I fail and have no energy at all. No room for error.

I summoned the dark spirits...a few more than usual, just for good measure. Also called up a demon to protect me should I fail and have no more power. Now it is time.

I concentrated hard on the spot I wished to manipulate, shutting out everything else; closing out the rest of the universe. The space was isolated. Now came the tricky part: finding the right way to release the energy. I had a good idea, but it would be best to start off with some tendrils of power; a small leak to test the waters, so to speak. After some prodding about, I found what felt like the right direction. I gave the connection a bit more juice. Nothing was happening. I gave it still more power, and was instantly reminded of the feeling I had back in the dungeon when the Deviant scum manipulated time. I had it right. Fully confident, I let loose. The barrier dissolved as the sands of time erased it. A blast of desert wind hit my face. I succeeded, and the energy drain this time was not nearly so severe. I was a time bender. 

The wounded one is feeling a bit better, and his injury has been treated. We are now sprinting across the desert as fast as we can. I can only hope the Deviant scum does not catch us...though I admit, revenge would be oh so sweet. I want to squash his skull like a grape, feel the bones crack beneath my hands...

Goddamn post snipers.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Day 4 Continued:
When I returned to my mountain I found found Rohan and Haze there.
"I got the prisoners back, come on." I grabbed my stuff and slung it across my back. I started running and eventually ended up speeding time to get farther (seemingly) faster.
When I got back, the prisoners had escaped yet again, a tunnel had been in the opposite side of the cavern, leading underground. I was angry, yes, very mad, but I'd rather take revenge than anything else. Cobain26-16 in hand, I rushed down the tunnel as Rohan and Haze caught up. I'd have to get rid of thm soon, they couldn't run anywhere.
When I got to the other side of the tunnel, I found those for and a third one. A human. I despised humans, they were weak and helpless. Worse than my tools‼ I'd enjoy killing her, as she probably knew about my crime too. Once agan, I can NOT do jail. They hadn't noticed me yet. I turned invisible and made a forcefeild where I expected the tools would soon reach, so as they didn't alert the group of my precense. I saw one of them with my sheild, that angered me. I raised my laser gun and fired twice at his arm that was holding the sheild. As he fell, I saw it was Jericho. I corraled them all in with a forcefeild. now they had two wounded men, the first one had been treated, but not yet healed. I revealed myself and took down the feild blocking the tools, they came running up shortly. "You know of my crime," I told the group, pacing back and forth as they looked in shock. "I'm going to have to kill you." I said grimly, with a small but noticable grin. "You've managed to escape twice, but this time I'm never letting you out of my sight." "We'll just use magick again." Bryce said, as if he outsmarted me. "Actually, you used magick on everyday things, such as laptops and rock, my forcefeild is too strong for that." I said, a look of defeat came upon Bryces face. I smiled at that. "Look, we don't know what crime you're talking about, honestly." Dex said, "Silence‼" I yelled. "I can't take that chance. I have to kill you, but not yet. First, I have some questions."

----------


## Xedan

I was hit. I don't know what was going on, other than the fact that I was hit. there were two long gashes in my forearm, bleeding white blood. Suddenly my head was pounding. My blood pumping. My vision narrowing. I was in bad shape. I wasn't positive what had happened, but we were all trapped in some kind of bubble. My vision darted to the right and there, pacing back and forth, ray gun in hand, was that foul Deviant. And in the last few days he'd earned his title as a Deviant.

 He was rambling on about a crime he'd committed when suddenly a wave ran over my body. I was losing my zen. My body was injured, and my magik was taking over. I cocked my head back and screamed. A scream not of human or accenian, but of beast. Of an outlandish beast of nightmare. It was absolutely horrifying to say the least. In fact, it was so terrible that it made the man protect his ears and fall to the ground, not unlike everyone else in the room. But nonetheless, his concentration was broken, and the barrier dissipated. I slapped my palm over my wounded arm and scorched the gashes shut. I felt none of it. I conjured up my sword. Everything was slow and out of my control. Magik was forcing my hand, and pushing me to my physical limits. As I dashed in the Deviant's direction, he lifted up his ray gun, ready to pull the trigger. in no more than a second I slashed through the firearm and a bright blue light filled the room. Then pain. Then black.

----------


## youssarian

Day 4
I regain consciousness. My eyes are still closed and I'm fairly disoriented. Everything stops spinning and I open my eyes. My sight is blurry. I turn my head to my left, where everyone was.

The world comes into focus. There's a large dust cloud still settling. That explosion was major. The rock crevice has collapsed, blocking at least one member inside. I can't tell though.

I look over to where the explosion was. The Deviant is groaning, obviously conscious. Suddenly, I am filled with rage. This is not normal, almost frightening for me. I struggle to stand up but manage. My right arm is still numb.

As I get close to the Deviant, he notices me and tries to get up. But one of his hands is bloodied and the rest of his body is cut and scraped. He uses his arms to push himself up but by then I'm standing over him. I kick him in the stomach and he falls back down.

I get down on my knees and put my numb hand on his heart and my good one on his forehead. "Listen here, scum, I've had about enough of you." With what little muscle control I have in my bad arm - and it's not much, just enough to slightly bend my fingers - I instruct Emmy to start emitting electricity. The man starts groaning in pain, being mildly electrocuted. "Now, do you want to keep playing these games? This isn't the worst I could do. You may think I'm weak, you may think I'm some kind of battery-powered toy, but you do _not_ know who you are dealing with!" I tighten my grip on his forehead and for a moment he think I'm about to kill him with that. "I know your little invisibility trick. I can still feel your presence when you're invisible. You give off an EM field when you do that. If you can use technology to overcome magic, so can I!"

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Day 4:
I wake up and groan. What had happened?? One of them had screamed, my forcefeild had come down, then there was a flash of blue, pain, and nothing‼
Suddenly one of them was above me. He started to say something but I was in too much pain to listen. He kicked me and I groaned, even though I somehow didn't feel it. Then, he bent down and started to squeeze my forhead (was that actually supposed to hurt??) He then shocked me with his staff when I turned invisible out of habit. He said something about an EM (I automatically knew he meant EMF). I was then angered. I sent a wave of thought at him like never before, he went flying off me into a rock. The rest of the group were still unconscious. I retreived my other gun and sheild and prepared for battle with Dex. He rushed at me, staff raised. I automatically sent another wave. I felt like thousands of knives were digging into my insides as I did, but that didn't matter. I made a forcefeild around myself. Then I made two more around that one, just in case. I then slowed down time. I yelled (slowly to me, but normal to him), I know exactly what I'm ealing with‼ You _are_ weak. I am the superiour‼" I once again made a forcefeild around the unconscious men (and human).

----------


## youssarian

(OOC: Didn't you read the previous posts? I don't have my staff with me, at least not that I know of.)

Day 4
_Trapped again._ I chide myself for acting out of impulse like that. _This isn't some kind of game where you can press Restart one hundred times! You're already down one arm. Think fast, Hangman!_

I shake my head to clear my mind. Now is not the time to be putting myself down. I need to figure out how to get out of this bubble. It's energy. What kind of energy?

_Kinetic energy?_ I begin mentally going through the choices. _Maybe he's making the air around me spin? No that would cause a tornado effect. Gravity? The sand would attract to it. Thermal? No, or else I'd be hotter than this desert already makes me. Must be some kind of electromagnetic field!_

I put my good hand on the field and increase the EMF around it. I can feel the difference. Then my heart leaps into my throat. _It's a field of gamma rays. If this goes screwy I'm worse than toast._ It also leaves out the option of modulating Emmy's field. _I got a girlfriend back home, and I didn't travel 700 lightyears just to die in an alien desert because of some Deviant freak._

----------


## Xedan

No more games. I'd been watching the confrontation between him and Dex. I didn't step in, of course, because the Deviant deserved everything that came to him. But now he was yet again fighting back. Some people just can't admit defeat. I brought out my shield, shoved it into the force field, and watched the sparks fly between the magik and psi. Eventually the first force field went down, as did the others. 

"You can't defeat me!" He screamed, half crying from the intense stress being put on his mind.
"You and I both know that isn't true, now don't we." I said, as I approached him slowly. He tried to send a wave of thought at me, but it was too weak to even make me lose my footing. I grabbed his right hand, picked him up by it, and crushed it. "You're weak. You hide behind your little tricks, but underneath your bones are just as fragile as anyone else's."
He groaned, but said nothing.
"What is your name?" I asked him.
He once more said nothing.
"What is our name!?" I demanded.
"It's Muret, alright! Muret LeFroid!"
"Well then Muret, let this be a warning to you and your posse." I looked over to the collapsed cave still containing two other Deviants. "The Guardians are NOT to be messed with."
At that, I turned loose of him and he fell to the ground. We all left. I had Bryce move some large stones into the opening of the cave. Now he can be the one trapped.

We left as the moon rose. Our only objective now was to find out what was going on with barrier to the Territory. I refused to let us be side tracked any longer. This simply would not do. No more games.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

I sat in the cave for a long while, just thinking. I had told him my name, he was going to the police, I was dead. I'd kill myself if I went to jail‼ So I lay there, sealing off the other side, just waiting to die. Until I realized, "Are there things I can do (power-wise) that I didn't know I could do??" I said aloud. I concentrated on letting my powers go free. Suddenly, time went backwards, I was back to when the Guardian was coming towards me‼ I slowed down time until an almost-standstill. The guardian stopped. I knew that he realized time had gone backwards. He looked around very confused. He looked at me and asked (slowly) "What did you do??" "I.... I don't know‼" He replied, "Well, appearently you can just reset time over and over, so I'll just have to kill you." He rushed at me but I yelled, "STOP‼‼" and made a forcefeild directly in front of him. He hit it (as obviously expected) and stumbled back. "I'll stop, just don't tell the police on me," I pleadeed, "I'll do anything‼" I had resorted to begging, something I had resolved against long ago, but it was my only choice.

----------


## Xedan

"None of us know of your crime. NONE! For all we know you either stole a purse or shot the president! If you stop all this nonsense you'll be free to go, and be able to keep your life."

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

"Wait, so you _don't_ know what I did?? Well, then.... uhh (akward) why are you traveling?? Maybe I could help‼

----------


## Xedan

"You cannot help." I tell him. "You are not a guardian, which you have proven time and again. You are weak and easily corrupted. Now leave before I do tell the authorities!" He started to turn around and leave, but something happened. He started twitching in a very strange way. When he finally stopped, he turned right back to me and said:

"Oh how right you are. He is both easily corrupted and weak. All the easier to control like a puppet." His voice was now strange. It was raspy and hollow. With a distinguishable accent.
"I know that accent, relx! Who are you!?"
"I am known as Myrddin. I am an elder relx. My body is brittle now, but this vessel shall make a fine tool. You seem to be under the impression that what you are doing is right. But it is the worst mistake in accenian history. He is coming to purify the lands. He is coming to free them of oppression. He is coming to set the captive free."
"Who is it you speak of, scum?"
"Oh, all in due time. All in due _time_!" And at the utterance of that last word time flashed forward and we were back, trudging through the sand like we had been before Muret pulled us back.

This was no good. We had a new enemy now. And he had only reassured us of our worst fears. Something _was_ coming. And we were to stop it at all costs.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

I was walking away from Jericho, when suddenly, I saw a black shadow come towards me, I dismissed it as my imagination but it started to crawl up me. It soked itself into my skin and I started to twitch. Suddenly, I was looking out of my eyes with something else. I was no longer controlling my own movements, even my text was a different color (first instance of breaking the fourth wall yet)‼ I thought, "What the hell?!" as my body turned itself around. "I am a Relx being known soley as Myrddin. And you are now my host." a thought that was not my own replied. I tried to move my arm but I couldn't. It started talking to Jericho, with my voice, my words. I couldn't stand that. I retreated to a corner of my mind to think. I ended upp falling asleep (I guess you could call it that, the Relx was still awake). I had a dream, and in it, I realized I was dreaming. With my lucidity, I asked if Myrddin could hear me. No reply. Good. I started to think. I knew that I could do nothing now, but I could still make a list of things to do. I had heard of Relx before, in the Unknown Soldiers, but they rarely showed their faces in the Technology Realm. First, I would try my powers. something subtle at first, then I'd do something else.

----------


## youssarian

Day 4
We continued to walk in the moonlight. Silently. We're all considering what just happened and how now, even time itself is against us.

I am not one to readily express emotions of either the happy or sad kind, so it's good that we're in the darkness, because in this way no one can see the tears rolling down my cheeks. I shake in suppressed rage and fear. Sobs want to burst out but I can't let them. This is not the right time. I grip my staff with my good hand tightly, almost to the point where the muscles cramp.

One sigh is all that comes out, and it's all that is needed for Lilia to notice my mood. "Dex, are you OK?"

I look at her, then realize my face is slightly lit by the moonlight. I snap my head back in the direction we are walking, blushing from embarrassment. I can't say for certain we're the only ones here - nothing is for certain now - but I consent to reveal just a little bit of my inner workings. "No, I am not alright. I've been defeated by that same bag of crap three, maybe four times, in that many days. Everything I do, he's able to counter. I am sick of falling in defeat."

"Dex," Lilia tries to comfort me, "He's probably been a criminal longer than you've been a good guy. I imag - "

"That's not the point!" I say a little more tersely than I wanted to, catching the others' attentions. _Great. Now I'm having a hissy-fit._ "I was put on this team because of my unique skill set and natural talent to operate the EMNA. And I am not going to let him whip me again. I have a girlfriend waiting for me back at home, and I did not travel 700 lightyears to die in some barren desert." I look at my staff. "When we next encounter them, I expect that his blood will be splattered on my staff."

"Iridani, that is enough!" Jericho says, irate about my last sentence. "We are not going to have anymore battles if we can avoid it. We are out here to find out what is wrong with the barrier, that is all. You are the one who can best help us understand the energy fluctuations - or whatever the heck will be found there - and that is all you will do. You are not to even _consider_ using your skills for anything except that unless you have a very good reason. Understood?"

His tone doesn't give me much option. "Understood."

----------


## Xedan

That night we made camp behind a dune. There was no wind, and the cliffs and caves were too obvious, it seemed. At least this way they'd have to be looking VERY carefully to find us. Instead of a fire we used a lantern and a heater, so no smoke would be made. There was more to fear now that an elder relx was against us. And a younger one on top of that, though I do not know what's become of him. I looked up at the stars. The moons could all be seen in full, an occurrence that only happened once every two years. It was especially beautiful. 

I went into my tent. We all needed our sleep after such a long day (literally considering how many times it was slowed down and reversed). I closed my eyes, but then my tent ruffled and I heard a small voice whisper "Jericho." I hoped I was dreaming. I really wanted to go to sleep. But nonetheless I opened my eyes to see a worried looking Lilia right above me. 

"Are you awake?" She asked quietly.
It was impossible to be mad at her. "Now I am." I said in a joking voice. "What is it?"
"It's Dex."
"What about him?" I wondered.
"I think he's really upset over this whole thing." She said, still shivering from the cold desert.
"What do you want me to do?" I asked sincerely. His anger could be bad for us, but I couldn't come to a reasonable solution.
"Could you try to talk some sense into him? I've tried but he won't listen at all."
"Do you think it could wait until the morning? I'm sure he's as eager to get some shut eye as I am."
"Okay. But just promise you'll talk to him."

----------


## Maria92

(You guys can kill/maim/torture/do whatever with me. I don't have the time to keep up, sadly.  :Sad: )

----------


## Xedan

Disregard the last post. Mario's character will be taken care of, just as Lilia has.

----------


## youssarian

Day 5
After an uneasy sleep in this foreign land where somehow 1+1 can equal 3 with the wave of a wand, I sit up and look around. No one else is moving, so it must mean I'm the first up. I strip off my clothes and pull out from my carry-on bag a soapclothe, something designed by the folks back on Earth to compensate for the lack of water in the desert. I simply wipe my body with it and it acts as well as an actual shower. I then put on new clothes for the day.

I go to put my hair in my preferred style for it - unevenly parted down the middle - but then I decide it's irrelevant how it looks, so I just comb it all back. I take the staff outside and stand in the cool breeze for a couple minutes.

(Flashback)
_"The Electromagnetic Net Apparatus, or EMNA, works like this: when you wear it, the net emits a field of a strength you preset on the master pack on the back. The small conductors in the net sense your muscle contractions and alter the field based upon how tensed or relaxed your muscles are." My instructor, the designer of the machine - which I secretly call Emmy - makes a fist. "If you make a fist, the field around your hand will strengthen to the ratio in which your hand tightens. With certain body movements preset, it's almost as though the EMNA can read your mind and do what you want it to do."

Read my mind? I think in a half-amused, half-amazed tone._
(End Flashback)

I look down at the staff in my hand. _I need a whole new bag of tricks. This guy can hit from afar. And then there's that big beast that can kill with his looks._ I pause and think of Jericho. _What happened? He got hurt bad and something in him snapped..._

I begin putting my logical thinking to use. Muret can put forcefields around himself and others. But because it's all gamma rays, I can break them, but that would require setting Emmy's field to match or exceed his. She's not designed to do that. It would be a massive power drain, not to mention the potential of someone getting serious radiation damage.  _Fight fire with fire..._

I need better offensive attacks. I can melee easily, but there's not always that chance I'll be able to get close to them. Especially not with what we're up against. _But maybe..._ I put my staff in front of me and drop it, quickly making a fist. It floats halfway between the ground and my arm. I put my other hand behind it, tense up muscles to make a strong field, and then begin "pushing" the staff away. When I extend that arm the full length, I make small shove movements.

The staff floats outwards about six feet before it begins to exit the EM field. So I boost the power and eventually get it to move out forty feet at half of full strength. _Bingo!_ It isn't too hard to make it move around in arcs or the like. This will be my new off-hands technique. My hand-to-hand is already superb. I sigh. _I should have killed that freak when I had the chance._

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

(Why didn't Jericho tell the others that the Relx has me??)

 When I wake up, the Relx still has me under control. "Good, your up," it thinks to me, "What kind of powers can you use??" "I'm not going to tell you‼" I snap, "You just did," he continues. "It's pretty convenient how I can just remind you of something and then it flashes through your mind." "Why did you choose me as a host??"
"Because, we share a common grounds against the guardians," he replies to me, "No, I don't have anything against them anymore." I say, "Ah, but you don't know what they're doing in Mysllor. They are going to close the rift that seperates the masses from the wastelands." "What?!" I imply as yelling, "But.... but that's where my friend disspeared into back in the Solders...."
Epic Back Story:
Back in the Unknown Soldiers (before I left, of course), I had a close friend named Alex. He was a deviant, like me, and we were real close. One day, we were off committing a crime, robbing a bank or something I forget, anyway, it turns out the place belonged to a guardian. He chased us for a while then opened a portal directly in front of us. I stopped, but Alex ran right through. I knew where it had led, the wasteland. I had tried to open portals there with my powers, but never succeeded. If he was still there, I would be able to get him back out. I had to keep that portal open.
"Okay, I'll help you keep the portal open, as long as we can find my friend." "Good choice." The Relx said slyly, and he walked us off.

----------


## youssarian

Day 5
After some time, I continued to develop skills and created a couple more tricks. The rest of the gang got up, freshened up for the day, and we all sat down for breakfast. It was still early in the day, so the sun hadn't begun beating down on us too hard.

"OK everyone," Jericho announces once we're sufficiently fed. "Our mission is to find out what's wrong with the barrier. Dex, can you detect anything out of the ordinary?"

_Oh you mean besides the fact that a few of us are aliens here? No not really._ "Nothing. I suggest we go to the barrier, where we can get a better look at the field."

"Good plan," Jericho says. He tilts his head up slightly to face the rest of us. "OK everyone, let's get going." We all pack up our stuff and begin trekking, ever wary of our surroundings.

It isn't too long before Jericho takes me aside and speaks in a low voice to me. "Is something bothering you, Dex?"

I glance at him briefly. "What makes you ask?"

"Well, it seems to me and Lilia that you're distressed about something."

_Jeez, can't I get away from it?_ "It's nothing, really. I can get over it."

"Dex, I saw how you reacted yesterday. Another episode like that could get all of us killed. Now, what's wrong?"

"It's just... I don't know. I was top of my class in high school. I've always been the smartest person wherever I went. I've always been the star athlete. I was the top pick to operate the EMNA. And now I'm being kicked around by some twit who, for all I know, dropped out of high school."

"Is this a pride issue?" Jericho asks, almost quizzically.

"Pride? No, I'm not a prideful person." We both silently stare at each other realizing just how egotistical that makes me sound. "It's not pride, I swear. I guess it's just... competence. Or lack thereof."

"You feel somehow incompetent?"

"Yeah, I suppose. Getting my butt kicked around when I'm supposedly one of the most powerful people in the world."

Jericho lowers his head slightly, an Accenian expression meaning "I'm not trying to be rude with what I'm about to say." He replies with, "In case you haven't noticed, Muret and that Relx have been kicking all of our butts."

I sigh and nod in agreement. "But you seem to have no problem getting back, unlike the rest of us."

"Dex, I'm 520 of your years old. That may be young for my people, but that's still enough time for me to get pretty darn good at my magic." He puts his hand on my shoulder, an attempt to mimic human expressions. "You're far from a weak man. You're pulling out some good tricks that have saved us several times already. We just didn't know what we're up against. Now that we do, I feel you'll find you're a lot stronger than you realize."

----------


## Xedan

(they already know about the relx, they were there)

_Journal Day Five
We are heading off to the barrier to examine the disturbance, and hopefully find some sort of lead to guide us along._

We trudged through the abyss of sand and sky. Sand and Sky. Those seemed to be the only certainties in the Territory. After no less than five hours (it would have been ten but we found another wandering group of desert steeds) we found the tear in the barrier. I walked strait through it, proving it was still open. I had Dex measure frequencies, Bryce stand guard, and the rest of us look for anything unusual.

"Does anyone else feel that?" Said a disturbed Benetio. "It's not much, but..." He continued stepping from one place to the other. "It's like it's almost colder right here."
I walked over and stepped into where he was standing. It wasn't much, but I noticed it when I tried to. I had Bryce pull up a thermal imaging display on his helmet.

"Yea, it's there alright." He said, looking off into the distance. "It's like a tunnel leading from the rift to deep Territory. What do ya think it means?" He asked the group, though everyone turned to me.

"As far as I know there's only one thing it could mean." I informed the group warily. "An exiled Necromancer is causing this."

----------


## Xedan

um... bump?

----------


## Maria92

Holy feck, this is still going?

----------


## Xedan

> Holy feck, this is still going?



Why did it stop?

----------


## youssarian

> Why did it stop?



I could have made a post, but it was getting to the point where I was only one of like two or three who were posting regularly out of a whole bunch of characters. Plus there were people quitting in the meantime.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

I couldn't think of anything and that Ma Fin dude disappeared.

----------

